# 1/10 cold wind



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Fished a few hours yesterday morning, temps in 20's , winds 10-15 gusting 20, one bite, but a good one. 5.4lbs, 3d minnow fished slooooooow.


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

Nice fish Jesse! Sounds like a cold, windy ride on a yak. How do you dress for success in situations like that?


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice. Good to see someone crazy enough to brave the weather. Thanks for sharing.&#55357;&#56351;


----------



## CurtisFlorida (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice fish, brave fishing to be out there in that weather too.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Layers. Wicking at the bottom, couple warm layers, and a waterproof outer layer. Good quality clothing makes the day much more comfortable and days like this past Saturday/Sunday, I wouldn't have been able to fish without some good foul weather gear


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm going to get there and go with you. But, for my old blood, its going to be a tad bit warmer


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Last couple days on water were gnarly, but if I'm only off 2 days a week, and it's trout season, I'm going unless it's too bad to go. And 20mph NW wind and freezing temps weren't enough to keep me on land, so you can imagine what I wouldn't go out in. You see the video I put up of me punching through all the ice Sunday morning? Couldn't even get back to where i got this fish Saturday, creek was entirely locked up with ice, some was thick enough it was getting hard to punch through with paddle blade so I turned around lol


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice fish!


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Yep, some of the creeks near WOS are the same way. The ones I paddle out to go to the bridge was that way. I stayed in.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice :fishing: congrats.
thats some serious fishing !


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

I've never heard of bustin ice to go kayakin! Thats too cool! Where did you post the video at?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

"ReelDeal" said:


> I've never heard of bustin ice to go kayakin! Thats too cool! Where did you post the video at?


My FB.


----------

